# Thanks to CPS. I am Salute you.



## surapon (Sep 25, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I must tell all of my friends who do not be a member of CPS yet = I love CPS, and be CPS Members so many years ago, start from Free Member, to 3 years ago = Gold level Member that pay $ 100 US Dollars for annual membership fee. Yes, It worth in every penny of the money that I spend, Similar to have a car insurance.
Yes, It worth of the Great Member of Person who own Canon Photography Product. 
5-6 years ago, After use Canon 1DS for 250,000 Shots, The Shutter system Fail , Canon CPS Fixed her for Me( By replace the whole new shutter and shutter control systems) , And Plus Cleaned and Adjust Inside -Out,( Only $ 450 US Dollars ) And this Old baby still with me in Service since then.
Last week, my Canon 580 EX MK II since I bough 2011, and use every another day, with my 580 EX, 550 EX---And More, Start to not give enough Flash light after 2-4 shot = Under exposure, 
After I think, I might retire her, But When I check Amazon Cost of New 580 EX II = above 500 US Dollars---http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Speedlite-580EX-Digital-Cameras/dp/B000NP3DJW

I have second though , to send to CPS and let them Fixed--- Yes After I send CPS , in the morning of 9/22/2014, And I get her/ 580 EX MK II back this morning ( Replace the Light/ New Head = $ 135 US Dollars, Yes, I use this flash up to the life of flash---Ha, Ha, Ha ) = 4 days, and work like new one.
Thanks, Dear Great CPS.---I am salute you.
Have a great week end, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon.
PS. After use Canon Photography Product for 48 years since Canon FT-QL 35 MM Film Camera, I just have to do 2 times repaire and replace the canon systens,include this time, because over use the equipment---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, Dear Paul.
Thanks for your great recommendations.
Have a great weekend, Sir.

Surapon


----------

